# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How many CC's is equal to 250mg??

## Lavinco

Before I shoot I need to know how much is 250mg exactly.

How many CC's or ml is equal to 250mg.

Any help would be great thanks

btw it is test E i am shooting.

----------


## KeyMastur

depends how strong the substance is. 

does your bottle say test e 250 mg / ml ?? then 1 cc = 1 ml = 250 mg

----------


## tonytone

what's the dose of your test e? probably 250mg/ml, right? so 1cc=1ml=250mg..what's your cycle??

----------


## TheMudMan

It depends on what the compound is but usually Enan comes in 250mg/ml

So 1icc or 1ml would = 250mg of Enan. 

You need to see what the vial says about what the mg ratio is

----------


## KeyMastur

damn you guys type slow

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

I would read the lable

----------


## KeyMastur

> I would read the lable


*label*

----------


## tonytone

> damn you guys type slow


8:15 son!! just put yours first because you're a mod  :AaGreen22:

----------


## KeyMastur

> 8:15 son!! just put yours first because you're a mod


no chance. mod's don't have the power to rearrange.  :Big Grin:

----------


## spywizard

but we can delete disrespectful post.... and alter them.. 

want to see??

----------


## Lavinco

hey thanks for the help guys. I guess 3 cc would have been a tad too much  :Hmmmm:  

btw it says 250 mg / ml on the bottle

----------


## TheMudMan

> hey thanks for the help guys. I guess 3 cc would have been a tad too much  
> 
> btw it says 250 mg / ml on the bottle


In this case ummmmmmmm yeah  :LOL: 

so 1cc/1ml = 250mg

----------


## mrsuperpump

should be time to close this thread, question is answered and everyones happy :Smilie:

----------


## Bigpup101

> hey thanks for the help guys. I guess 3 cc would have been a tad too much  
> 
> btw it says 250 mg / ml on the bottle



lmao yea a tad..about 500mgs more than what you probably wanted

----------

